# Help me with simple P226 questions!



## corksil (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey everyone. Long time lurker.

I am looking to pick up a Sig P226 handgun over the course of the next few months and I have a few simple questions I'd like to figure out before I get serious and do this.

The P226 looks like a really nice piece, and I'm thinking 9mm is the sweet-spot in terms of cost/caliber.

I live in a very harsh climate that is VERY unkind to metals and rust, corrosion, etc. I am not looking to collect handguns or become a gun nut - I just want to acquire a single QUALITY firearm that will last me my entire life for the sole purpose of personal protection. I do not live in a carry state, and the firearm will RARELY leave my home.

Can't be buying something that will rust or corrode or not work when I absolutely need it to.

With all that said, 9mm P226 looks like the winner. Now for questions...

-it looks like I can buy a .40 caliber barrel for the P226 --- This would enable me to shoot .40 at the range without buying anything else --- correct?
SIG SAUER Barrels

-also looks like I can buy a [threaded] 9mm barrel for the P226 (for a suppressor) --- correct?
SIG SAUER Threaded Barrels

-it appears that the P226 Black Stainless is the piece I am going with --- I want superior corrosion/rust/wear resistance, hence the stainless steel. The elite stainless has a strange shape to the back of the grip (beavertail?) which I do not like. If you compare the firearms in the pictures, you can see what I am talking about.

It appears that the elite stainless comes in polished silver-colored-stainless-steel, and there is a Nitron coating option available through Sig's company that would turn the firearm black and coat it with the Nitron procedure.

Also appears that the P226 Black stainless already has this Nitron coating applied to it. I have heard that a stainless frame AND slide are optimal for rust/corrosion/wear resistance and the Nitron coating procedure only adds to the durability.

I have more questions, but so far -- is there anything I have overlooked or forgotten about?

Thanks guys!


----------



## nbk13nw (Jan 24, 2013)

The main point to remember is that all metal will rust if not cared for properly. That being said, with proper lubrication and wipedowns any weapon should stay functional and presentable.

As for conversion kits, Sig has several on their site to look at now. I thought that there was more than just a barrel swap. Looking closer I see one kit called the "Sig Sauer P226 Caliber Exchange Kit - 10 Rd Magazine.

It comes with a new slide with Siglite Night sites, recoil spring and guide and a 10 Rd magazine for $359.00


----------



## nbk13nw (Jan 24, 2013)

And of course it can be found for less elsewhere. Other kits include a larger capacity magazine.


----------



## corksil (Aug 24, 2011)

nbk13nw said:


> And of course it can be found for less elsewhere. Other kits include a larger capacity magazine.


Thanks dude!

I will look into the complete barrel/caliber exchange part kit. It makes sense that there are more components to change than the barrel when you switch calibers.

My next question --- if I were to keep the firearm 9mm, would I need to change out anything OTHER than the barrel for a threaded one if I wanted compatibility with a supressor?

Just to be clear --- if I put a 9mm threaded barrel on the firearm for a supressor, could I just call it a day and head off to the range? Or would I need to change out internal components and other parts as well?

(I ask partially because handgun hunting laws would make this firearm 'legal' for hunting deer if it had a 4.5" barrel and the [slightly-longer] threaded barrel would push the firearm into that category.)


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

You can swap out the barrels w/o having to change anything else. 

Matter-of-fact, I think E-Bay has some of the threaded bbls. I recall them being about $189.00 or so each.


----------



## nbk13nw (Jan 24, 2013)

Of course I may have misread but I thought you could go down from 40 to 9, but not up for 9 to 40? Again I do not own a Sig so excuse me if I am wrong. I can only find references that state if you start with a 9mm then a barrel, magazines and slide are required to convert to .40; But from .40 to 9mm a barrel and magazines are all that is required.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

nbk13nw said:


> Of course I may have misread but I thought you could go down from 40 to 9, but not up for 9 to 40? Again I do not own a Sig so excuse me if I am wrong. I can only find references that state if you start with a 9mm then a barrel, magazines and slide are required to convert to .40; But from .40 to 9mm a barrel and magazines are all that is required.


I might have confused things. I was addressing his question about going from a 9mm non-threaded barrel to a threaded barrel. I wasn't speaking in regards to a SIG conversion kit.


----------



## nbk13nw (Jan 24, 2013)

I was the confused one... LOL. I guess I should have read a little deeper. I have seen your posts around the forum on many topics and find you very knowledgable. Thanks for the clarification Paratrooper


----------



## corksil (Aug 24, 2011)

Alright, I've had a moment to review and check up on a few things.

It appears that if I purchase THIS handgun, and I and I want to shoot .40 or .357, I would have to buy THIS kit. Is that correct?

Is there any what I could convert the 9mm P226 Black Stainless firearm to .22 caliber so I could have fun at the range without having to spend as much on ammunition?

Thanks guys.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

They make a .22 conversion kit, but good luck finding one. Hottest item Sig has right now. Probly cheaper and easier to buy a Mosquito (Sig's .22 pistol).

Some models came with the .22 kit as a special package.

If your worried about corrosion you may want to look at the P226 Navy or the MK25 (same gun). It has a special coating for salt water areas that is a step up from a standard Nitron finish and should be even more durable.

I've never had any issues with any of my Sigs... even the ones exposed to the elements.


----------



## corksil (Aug 24, 2011)

Perhaps I should call Sig directly.

Just to confirm everything I believe I have learned from this thread..

-The p226 black stainless has a stainless frame AND slide, both nitron coated but is only available in 9mm.

-The p226 MK25 has an aluminum frame and stainless slide, with an extra corrosion coating that [MAY] be available on the black stainless.

-If I get a p226 dark stainless and want to shoot .40s&w or .357, I will need a new slide/recoil-spring/etc available in THIS kit. It will include a stainless slide w/nitron coating.

-If I get a p226 dark stainless and want to use a supressor, all I'll need is a threaded 9mm barrel, because the firearm is already set up for 9mm.

-If I have a p226 dark stainless with threaded barrel and supressor, I'll need taller sights for the supressor to keep the firearm accurate.

-For 60 bucks sig will swap the mag release to the other side of the gun.

-For 200 bucks sig will swap out the slide catch, decocking lever, mag catch, and takedown lever and replace them with nickel components.

-For 30 bucks sig will 'polish the feed ramp.'

My questions --- Does the p226 black stainless come with the SRT trigger? Or would I need to 'upgrade' to it?

What makes the DAK trigger different from the SRT trigger? Can anyone comment?

And finally - is there any benefit from having the feed ramp polished on a brand new firearm? Or is that considered a 'service' that should be done after the firearm has seen 10k rounds through it?

Thank you for helping.


----------



## corksil (Aug 24, 2011)

It appears that to convert the p226 dark stainless to .22, I can get this kit that will include a hard-annodized aluminum slide and everything else required to convert to .22 caliber.

It also appears that this kit would serve the exact same purpose, but give the option for a supressor. Does anyone know the thread-pitch/angle of the threaded barrel? I'd assume it to be 13.5X1 (like the 9mm threaded barrel.) Can anyone confirm?


----------



## corksil (Aug 24, 2011)

Can anyone confirm any of the information contained in the previous two posts?

I need to find time to call sig and get to the bottom of all this.


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

paratrooper said:


> You can swap out the barrels w/o having to change anything else.
> 
> Matter-of-fact, I think E-Bay has some of the threaded bbls. I recall them being about $189.00 or so each.


Only if you start with a .40 or 357SIG gun. 
I have a 226 that started as a .40 S&W, added the 357 SIG barrel. Then ordred (and fitted) a BarSto 9mm barrel (for the 40).
Finally I ordered and have the .22 Kit (Barrel & Slide).
Now I have a 4 caliber platform.
But, it started life as a .40 S&W P226.

Yes, there are X-change kits. But I have not tryed them and have read confussing information......

Good Luck,

Lateck,


----------



## AngeloG (Aug 26, 2012)

I had a Sig P226 back in 1985 i think. I put over 4,000 rounds tru it without any trouble. It's a great gun, gave it to my son. You may want to look at what i just did. I was able to buy a P229 with a 22lr slide new for $450.00. An allso bought the 9mm x change kit for $299.00. I have on order the 40 s&w x change kit too. I also have a P239 in 40 and a 357 sig barrel. I mite be able to use this barrel with the 40 kit when it come in.........


----------

